# Rest in Peace Mr. Muffin



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 25, 2009)

:bunnyangel:It is with great sorrow, that I have to post this. Mr. Muffin, a beautiful Holland Lop Tort buck, crossed over the rainbow bridge last night around 11:30pm. He died with his family around him, petting him and being told how much we loved him. We did not want him to die alone. He will be missed dearly, he was gentle and very loving. He was born on 12/10/06, came to live with us on 3/17/07 and died on 3/24/09.

Binky free Mr. Muffin, you had a short life but you touched many hearts and gave tons of love. We will always love you!ink iris::heartbeat:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that you lost Mr. Muffin.  I am glad to hear that his passing was peaceful, though.

Binky free at the Bridge, little one. :rainbow:


----------



## Flashy (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm sorry Dave.

Binky Free Mr. Muffin.

x


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank You, I think Wabbitmom (Karen) was his favorite slave though. He would never miss the opportunity to claim her as his heeither by peeing or pooping on her.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Binky free Mr. Muffin. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 25, 2009)

oh i am so sorry


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It is good though that you made his passing as peaceful as possible. Binky free, Mr. Muffin.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 25, 2009)

We are so sorry for your loss and that you only that the little one for such a short time. We are always thankful when one of ours passed peacefully at home--abhor having to make the trip to the vet, but we hate seeing ours buns suffer. We have a lookalike named Ted. He sleeps so much, that I constantly check to see if he is breathing when he is in his hutch. L&N:bunnyangel2:


----------



## mardigraskisses (Mar 25, 2009)

:cry1::rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## JimD (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

... binky free little one.
ray::rainbow:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 25, 2009)

He was such a handsome boy! Binky free with all the other bunnies, Mr Muffin...


----------



## myheart (Mar 25, 2009)

WabbitDad and WabbitMom, I am so sorry for your loss. I was really hoping when I saw your post yesterday that Mr. Muffin would pull through with all of your TLC. He wassuch a beautiful boy, and I am sure he will leave a hole in your home and your hearts that only he could fill.

Binky free Mr. Muffin. :rainbow::bunnyangel:

Prayers to your family for healing and the rememberance of fond memories. ray:

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you, he certainly was a special boy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 25, 2009)

I am so sorry about Mr Muffin. What lovely looking boy he was, and I always thought that your avatar showed him as a curious bunner.

God Bless, little man, you will be missed 

Jan


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry :sad:


----------



## anneq (Mar 25, 2009)

Binky free little guy - he was blessed to have such a good mom, and a family who loved him right up to the end.
So, so glad he didn't die alone.

/hugs


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear about Mr. Muffin - he was one of the first Hollands I read about on the forum.

Binky free, Mr. Muffin and my condolences to you, Dave, and your family.:angelandbunny:

Denise


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Mr Muffin

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Dia (Mar 26, 2009)

I am sorry for you loss.

Binky free Mr. Muffin....


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you all so much.


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 27, 2009)

:cry1:whata beautiful tribute to a beautiful little bunny. i am so sorry.

binky free mr muffin.


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 30, 2009)

Dave - 

Just hope you and your family are OK - prayers sent to you as I know what my Andy went through when his favorite bun Winslow passed and when Ben lost his Belle. Keeping you in our thoughts....

Denise


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost Mr. Muffin. How are you doing?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 1, 2009)

Doing o.k., still haven't had the heart to remove his cage out of the bunny room yet.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 1, 2009)

RIP Mr Muffin. You will always be remembered as with all the other bunnies! So sorry for your loss! I hope you are still doing okay! 

When I lost Casper I had a hard time going home to an empty house for awhile.

Sorry for your loss! RIP Mr. Muffin!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 1, 2009)

You are welcome! It is so heart breaking to lose a wonderful pet, especially a rabbit! I hope that things get easier for you and Wabbitmom


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 1, 2009)

The pic of Mr. Muffin reminds me of my rabbit Casper, except he was a mini lop!

Mr. Muffin looks very cute in the pic. I am sure he is playing with all the other rabbits at the rainbow bridge, waiting for you!


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Mr Muffin passed. Because of you and your family's love for him, he wasn't alone.

RIP Mr Muffin :rainbow:

Jo xx


----------



## Leland1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Im sorry for your loss.
Binky free at the Rainbow Bridge:angel:


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 12, 2009)

Wabbitdad and Wabbitmom, how are you two doing?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 12, 2009)

Were doing o.k., still haven't gotten around to taking his cage out of the rabbit room. I just keep putting it off.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 12, 2009)

Just take your time, there is no hurry to take the cage out of the room! Glad to hear that you are doing okay!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 14, 2009)

I finally decided that I am going to do it tonight, I catch myself checking the water bottle and food dish even though he's not there.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 14, 2009)

That does happen. I am here if you need anyone to talk to!


----------

